# going crazy after her groom



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi all! It has been a while . Sophie is doing good and growing up so fast (attached are some old pictures from January)! She just got her hair cut today for summer and i am not sure how I feel about the cut. We tried a new groomer and it was disastrous as her coat is super super short. Now Sophie is going bizzerk and looking at her behind and running all around, confused like. Have any of you experienced this? I have been reading a few articles and some said maybe her anal glands need emptying, and some articles said that perhaps she is just not used to such short hair back there?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome back to you and the lovely Sophie! She looks very delicate and pretty with her short groom, I Like it  Poppy often scoots and itches at her rear after a groom and it's just the short hair I think because it doesn't last more than a few days. Our groomer always checks anal glands as part of the groom so it might be worth checking with your groomer about that xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

That's not so bad of a trim. She looks really cute. The one and only time I took Maggie to the groomer I just asked to trim under her tail. The groomer trimmed there and her little girl bit too really short. I drove her crazy for a week. Itchy and prickly.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Hah! It's déjà vu! Same happened with Zorro's first groom. And the groomer expressed his anal glands even though I hadn't asked for it. And when he came home he started scooting around. I actually took him to the vet after 2 days and they said that he hadn't been cleaned properly. Zorro was fine after that. And I am ensuring that he gets proper fiber in his diet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She looks so white and her eyes look massive!
I like the ballerina look - it is always a relief to see that my two are not actually fat little tanks (which is what they look like with long coats!) plus the drying time is so amazingly reduced!
I suspect that she is just suffering from itchiness because her coat is short and prickly. Dot always has itch ears after a groom.
They should have emptied her anal glands as part of the whole grooming experience.


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww I think she is gorgeous ! And yes Harley is always itchy after being groomed , he was cut a fortnight ago and looked very similar two weeks later and I like it much better I never like it straight away Sophie is a little cutie pie &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

I think on Monday I will call and ask if they expressed her glands. She is a cutie!! Although those pictures were from almost two months ago. Her hair is much shorter . When we first saw her after the groom I laughed because she looked so ridiculous! Then I gave her a big hug because she must be cold, and I felt bad for Sophie. She had a few matts and I guess her coat could not be saved.  poor baby
She gets a good brushing every other day and a bath every 2-3 weeks. We recently moved and I feel like our apartment is so dry! I think the new climate contributed to the matts. It was so frustrating! I put her in her sweater one day, left it on, and then when I took it off she had matts! Poor baby


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh little girl - that is pretty short. But she is still lovely and she is definitely not the first 'poo to have an extreme cut. Keep telling yourself 'it'll grow, it'll grow!'
And on the plus side you only have her head (and tail?) to comb through for a while!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha, poor scrunchkin! Well at least you know she's not overweight  It will soon grow back  Poppy looks like a barrel at the moment, she gets groomed on Thursday so we'll see if she's actually a big chunk or if it's fur


----------

